# Invitation from the NeverEndingWonder Radio



## neverendingwonder (Apr 15, 2004)

The NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire would like to invite you to join our Topsite & links page.

The topsite & links page are new but we aren't! This will be the fifth year the NeverEndingWonder Halloween Empire provides the most unique, unusual & entertaining Halloween programming on the web. NeverEndingWonder Radio is Live365.com's Best Freeform Station 2004 AND Most Idiosyncratic Station 2004. We're also the only internet radio station with an elf in a jar. All our stations are also Live365.com Editor Picks.

We get quite a bit of traffic during the Halloween Season, so entries in our topsite and links page can be a valuable publicity tool.

Please visit

http://www.NeverEndingWonder.com/halloween.htm

to sign up. Thank you for your time.

Uncle Ozma


----------

